# Patzcuaro networks



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

I would like to hear about expat networks, be it arts groups, rental or house exchange networks in the Patzcuaro area or the San Miguel area.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Civil_SMA and Michoacan_net are two Yahoo Groups with lots of local info


----------



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks sparks


----------

